# Buildworld Error - Trying to Go from 12.2-RELEASE to 12-STABLE



## eyoung100 (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm coming from the Gentoo world, so installing or upgrading doesn't scare me.  Neither does editing config files.  I'm running into the following buildworld error when going from 12.2-RELEASE-p4 to 12-STABLE


```
--- isatty.o ---
clang  -O2 -pipe -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -march=skylake  -DNO__SCCSID -DNO__RCSID -I/usr/src/lib/libc/include -I/usr/src/include -I/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64 -DNLS  -D__DBINTERFACE_PRIVATE -I/usr/src/contrib/gdtoa -I/usr/src/contrib/libc-vis -DINET6 -I/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/lib/libc -I/usr/src/lib/libc/resolv -D_ACL_PRIVATE -DPOSIX_MISTAKE -I/usr/src/lib/libmd -I/usr/src/contrib/jemalloc/include -DMALLOC_PRODUCTION -I/usr/src/contrib/tzcode/stdtime -I/usr/src/lib/libc/stdtime -I/usr/src/lib/libc/locale -DBROKEN_DES -DPORTMAP -DDES_BUILTIN -I/usr/src/lib/libc/rpc -DWANT_HYPERV -DYP -DNS_CACHING -DSYMBOL_VERSIONING -g -MD  -MF.depend.isatty.o -MTisatty.o -std=gnu99 -Wno-format-zero-length -fstack-protector-strong -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-unused-local-typedef -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter  -Qunused-arguments  -I/usr/src/lib/libutil -I/usr/src/lib/msun/amd64 -I/usr/src/lib/msun/x86 -I/usr/src/lib/msun/src -c /usr/src/lib/libc/gen/isatty.c -o isatty.o
In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc/gen/isatty.c:36:
/usr/src/include/termios.h:42:10: fatal error: 'sys/_winsize.h' file not found
#include <sys/_winsize.h>
         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 error generated.
--- isinf.o ---
--- isatty.o ---
*** [isatty.o] Error code 1

make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/libc
--- isinf.o ---
clang  -O2 -pipe -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -march=skylake  -DNO__SCCSID -DNO__RCSID -I/usr/src/lib/libc/include -I/usr/src/include -I/usr/src/lib/libc/amd64 -DNLS  -D__DBINTERFACE_PRIVATE -I/usr/src/contrib/gdtoa -I/usr/src/contrib/libc-vis -DINET6 -I/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/lib/libc -I/usr/src/lib/libc/resolv -D_ACL_PRIVATE -DPOSIX_MISTAKE -I/usr/src/lib/libmd -I/usr/src/contrib/jemalloc/include -DMALLOC_PRODUCTION -I/usr/src/contrib/tzcode/stdtime -I/usr/src/lib/libc/stdtime -I/usr/src/lib/libc/locale -DBROKEN_DES -DPORTMAP -DDES_BUILTIN -I/usr/src/lib/libc/rpc -DWANT_HYPERV -DYP -DNS_CACHING -DSYMBOL_VERSIONING -g -MD  -MF.depend.isinf.o -MTisinf.o -std=gnu99 -Wno-format-zero-length -fstack-protector-strong -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -Wno-uninitialized -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-unused-local-typedef -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter  -Qunused-arguments  -I/usr/src/lib/libutil -I/usr/src/lib/msun/amd64 -I/usr/src/lib/msun/x86 -I/usr/src/lib/msun/src -c /usr/src/lib/libc/gen/isinf.c -o isinf.o
1 error

make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/libc
```

The oddity here is this
`ll /usr/src/sys/sys/_w*`

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2.2K Mar  2 19:01 /usr/src/sys/sys/_winsize.h
```

I've not messed with /etc/src.conf and my /etc/make.conf contains:

```
# CPUTYPE is CHOST equivalent
CPUTYPE?=skylake

# Compiler Arguments
CFLAGS+=        -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing
COPTFLAGS+=     -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -funroll-loops -ffast-math
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER?=8

CC =    clang
CXX =   clang++
CPP =   clang-cpp



# Ports Options
DISTDIR=/usr/local/ports/distfiles

KERNCONF=       GENERIC

OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=       YES
BUILD_OPTIMIZED=        YES
WITH_CPUFLAGS=          YES
OPTIONS_SET+=WITH_OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS
MK_PROFILE=             no

# Fix Python 2.x.y Warnings
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python=3.7
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python2=2.7
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=python3=3.7

# Disable sendmail!
NO_SENDMAIL=true

# Fresh OpenSSL from Ports
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl
```

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 3, 2021)

1. make sure you checked out the correct branch and you followed the handbook for building it (you didn't show your commands)
2. try without ANY make.conf. Then, at least remove funny stuff: You should NEVER override CC, CXX, CPP, and manually adding "optimization" flags isn't a good idea either.


----------



## diizzy (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi, 

In addition to the above

Several of these settings are unsupported and should be removed.
CFLAGS and CPPFLAGS






						make.conf « etc « examples « share - src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				




Why are you defining CC, CXX, CPP, DISTDIR? (remove thise entries)

I would also highly recommend you to not default to ports openssl unless you have a very good reason to do so (world should still compile however).


----------



## eyoung100 (Mar 3, 2021)

> Zirias said:
> 
> 
> > 1. make sure you checked out the correct branch and you followed the handbook for building it (you didn't show your commands)
> > 2. try without ANY make.conf. Then, at least remove funny stuff: You should NEVER override CC, CXX, CPP, and manually adding "optimization" flags isn't a good idea either.


Thanks for the pointers.  I've cleaned out my /etc/make.conf .


> diizzy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks to you also.  I don't remember what I googled when I started customizing my install.  I think it was make.conf examples freebsd but now that I see how world is built and that FreeBSD has defaulted to clang over GCC, I realize I should have used the example you linked.  I'll report back with an update shortly.

Update: Buildworld completed successfully Removing the unsupported overrides (CC, CXX, etc) was the issue


----------

